# Domain-Client connected nicht zu Standalone-Samba



## WorldRacer (20. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

ich habe folgendes Problem:

wir haben ein kleines Firmennetzwerk, dass auf Windows-Basis unter einem Domain-Controller läuft. D.h. alle Rechner des lokalen Netzwerks sind in der Domain. Jetzt haben wir gleichzeitig einen externen Linux-Root. Auf diesem Root soll Samba laufen. Für alle die jetzt aufschreien wollen "mimimi, kein Samba auf Root": Keine Sorge, die Firewall ist so konfiguriert, dass nur die externe IP des Firmennetzwerks auf die NetBIOS-Ports connecten kann. Ich bin ja kein Bauer, der Abends seine Scheunen auf lässt.

Zu Testzwecken habe ich die IP von meinem Heimnetzwerk (Keine Domäne) ebenfalls in die Firewall eingetragen. Zu Hause, wo keine Domänenrechner existieren, funktionieren die Freigaben wie geschmiert. 

Will ich aber mit dem Domänenserver auf die Samba-Freigabe zugreifen, bekomme ich einen 0x80004005: Unbekannter Fehler. Der Test auf einem Domänen-Client verlief ebenso. Auch hier der Fehler mit dem Code 0x80004005.

Warum können Domain-Clients nicht auf Samba-Server zugreifen aber Non-Domain-Clients können es?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

WorldRacer

PS: Systemkonfigurationen: Clients (Windows 7 32Bit), Server (Windows 2008 Server R2 Standard 64bit). Externer Server (Debian Linux, Samba version 3.2.5)


----------



## WorldRacer (22. Juli 2011)

Threadpush


----------



## threadi (22. Juli 2011)

Hab das zwar ewig nicht mehr gemacht, aber muss Samba nicht in die Domäne eingebunden werden, damit Samba über die Domänen-Nutzer Zugriffsrechte gewähren kann?


----------

